# Giving sulcat injection?



## Tony the tank (Sep 25, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advise on giving my sulcata an injection..First one was given at the vets office..We flipped the tortoise and I held the leg out and the vet gave the injection on the underside of the leg..I'm going to be alone doing this and wonder if it's possible to give the injection in between the plates/spurs in the front of the leg..as it's going to be a major headache to hold the leg out with one hand and try to inject it while the tortoise is trying to retreat back into his shell..

Was thinking let him retreat into his shell..Hold the leg in and do the injection between the leg spurs...Thoughts?


----------



## Missy (Sep 25, 2011)

That is where I gave my Sulcata his injections. It is very tough and takes a lot of pressure to get the needle through the tough skin. I gave the injection in one arm one day and the other the next day and so on.


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 25, 2011)

Was he a good size sulcata..Tiny is about 57lbs..


----------



## Missy (Sep 25, 2011)

No at the time Tank was about 5 lbs.


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 25, 2011)

Wonder if it would work on a bigger one?


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## lvstorts (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been giving a 6 pound female injections and my best advice is patience and gloves! She fights like hell. I grab a leg, let her fight and turn her onto her back. When she relaxes enough to get the needle in without potential harm to me or her I inject her then. It's taken as long as 20 minutes sometimes. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2011)

what kind of injections? if you are not comfortable giving them.. id find someone who is.. if done wrong it can casue harm..


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't mess up.. The syringes are preloaded and I have just enough....but I remember it was a serious battle holding that leg out..I was afraid she would hurt herself...

I know it's inter muscular in the front leg.. Vet tech showed me where and how.. But I was there to hold the leg out and she gave the shot.. The shots the easy part..it's holding the leg out that has me worried..

Wish I could inject it into the front of the leg..


----------



## ascott (Sep 25, 2011)

Why in the muscle? Can you not just give the shot under the skin? Did you ask your vet if you can avoid the muscle shot? What are you treating for with the injection?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 25, 2011)

I give injections in the muscle of the rear leg. I don't even hold it out, I just jam it in while they are not paying attention. Get a big tort while he's in a basking trance and just use the rear leg...


----------



## ascott (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.azeah.com/Care-Sheets.asp?id=196

You can go to the above and get a visual and warnings in the injections you are referring to.....if you are not comfortable, I would load up your tort and head back to the vet for the injections to be done there....they should not charge you for the injection service....


----------



## Tony the tank (Sep 26, 2011)

Ascott ..Tiny is being treated for a URI.. A shot every 72hrs... The vet tech that showed me how to do the first injection.. Was Animate about in the front leg in the muscle between the what i would call the bicep and the shoulder..And I asked about a different injection site...Since it was no easy task me holding the leg out and her jumping every time Tiny exhaled and jerked his leg..

Maggie..The rear leg would be easier and I did ask about it as an injectiion site...and I was told by the tech..No..Has to be the front legs...could be because what I just read on the site Ascott posted about possible nerve damage if done incorrectly..

I wonder if the vet would tell me different?? The front of the leg or the rear leg would sure be an easy site....if I can't get it.. Will have to load up and take another long ride..


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 26, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> Ascott ..Tiny is being treated for a URI.. A shot every 72hrs... The vet tech that showed me how to do the first injection.. Was Animate about in the front leg in the muscle between the what i would call the bicep and the shoulder..And I asked about a different injection site...Since it was no easy task me holding the leg out and her jumping every time Tiny exhaled and jerked his leg..
> 
> Maggie..The rear leg would be easier and I did ask about it as an injectiion site...and I was told by the tech..No..Has to be the front legs...could be because what I just read on the site Ascott posted about possible nerve damage if done incorrectly..
> 
> I wonder if the vet would tell me different?? The front of the leg would sure be an easy site....if I can't get it.. Will have to load up and take another long ride..


Call the vet and ask if the rear leg would be okay. You have one more day right? Or is today the injection day? Injecting my tort's is one of my fears so I am learning through you!! I cannot help but am wishing you and tiny the best of luck!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope I never have to do that, had to give one of our cats an injection and I think that I was more traumatized from the experience that the cat.


----------

